# Fengmi C2



## wheelee

Translated:

*( May 6, 021 , Beijing News)* Fengmi Technology launched a new Fengmi Laser TV Cinema Series C2 Set (hereinafter referred to as "Fengmi C2"), and officially launched crowdfunding at Xiaomi Youpin at 10 o'clock today. As the world's leading brand of laser TVs and projectors, the Xiaomi ecological chain company Fengmi Technology has been favored by consumers for its laser TV Cinema series with its advantages of high cost performance and high performance. The new Fengmi C2 released this time continues the excellent genes of the Cinema series, and is blessed with brilliant performance such as a 100-inch giant screen with 4K ultra-clear resolution, 2200 ANSI lumens, MEMC motion compensation, etc., making family giant screen watching Of course. The suit is equipped with a 100-inch top-notch anti-light screen, and opens a new generation of 10,000 yuan laser TV with a breakthrough high cost performance of 9,999 yuan.($1500)​









*Comparable to theaters, shocking experience*
Fengmi C2 is equipped with a 100-inch flexible Fresnel anti-light screen F2, which is 4 times the size of the current mainstream 50-inch TV screen, allowing consumers to enjoy a cinema-like giant screen viewing experience at home. Different from traditional LCD TVs and Fresnel anti-light screens, the flexible Fresnel anti-light screen F2 has excellent anti-light effects and extremely clear 4K picture resolution. The contrast ratio of 3000:1 is comparable to that of theaters. The details are also clearly visible. The brightness of the 2200 ANSI lumens is 20% higher than that of the previous generation, and the virtual standard is rejected. The white wall in the daytime can also ensure a clear and bright picture performance, showing sharp details that are visible in the 100-inch giant screen.
Fengmi C2's iteratively updated MEMC motion compensation technology optimizes the effect of high-speed motion pictures. You don't have to worry about smearing when watching sports events and games on the giant screen. The Tokyo Olympics and the European Cup are about to start, and meet up with three or five friends, and you can enjoy the immersive live watching experience at home.
More than that, Fengmi C2 is also equipped with a dual full range + dual high frequency audio system, using powerful Dolby and DTS audio technology, allowing users to enjoy a wide and surging cinema-level shocking sound quality.​









*Enjoy as you wish, light and worry-free*
For most families, if you want to experience cinema-like audiovisual effects at home, the biggest bottleneck comes from the limitation of the living room area. The 1.2:1 throw ratio of traditional projection products means that the distance from the sofa to the projection must be more than 2.5 meters to achieve a 100-inch screen. The Fengmi C2 has an ultra-short throw throw ratio of 0.23:1, even if it is placed on a TV cabinet that is only 24 cm away from the wall, it can project a 100-inch screen. The industry-leading 8-point keystone correction technology is not restricted by the home environment, and is not afraid of uneven wall and position changes, ensuring that the picture correction is more delicate and in place, and you can enjoy the giant screen audio-visual feast.
What's more worth mentioning is that the flexible Fresnel anti-light screen F2 is easy to enter on the basis of light resistance. It changes the inconvenience of transportation, entry, and installation of the entire screen. The subversive flexible feature allows curling packaging. Transportation makes the installation of giant screens easier and more convenient. Fengmi C2 also does not need to be wired in advance, eliminating the trouble of traditional projectors with complicated wiring storage. The compact body can be placed directly in the appropriate position, which does not occupy extra indoor space, avoids screen obstruction, and is convenient for consumers to update home audio-visual equipment at any time. Replacement.​









*Multiple scenarios, smart upgrade*
In addition to the shocking audio-visual experience brought by cutting-edge hardware, Fengmi independently developed the FengOS smart ecosystem specifically for large screens, and gave the new Fengmi C2 a smart kernel from the software side, which can adapt to more and more diverse family applications in the post-epidemic era Scenes. The FengOS system can realize a smooth interactive experience and provide a rich content ecology. Through the FAA/FAV audio and video engine, the overall effect of audio and video can be greatly improved. Focusing on providing simple and pure viewing scenes, FengOS has a full-screen preview function, automatically plays movie clips, and an immersive experience makes it easy for users to choose audiovisual content; in addition, FengOS also has a non-bootable advertising setting, a customized homepage, and intelligence Functions such as a voice system and a large amount of film and television resources have become essential elements for creating a user's private exclusive smart cinema.​









At the same time, Fengmi C2 is equipped with 3 USB 3.0 ports and 3 HDMI 2.0 ports. In addition to watching movies and TV, you can also freely connect hard disks, game consoles, and computers to fully meet the family's diverse needs for ultra-high-definition large screens.
In entertainment, office, education and other application scenarios, Fengmi C2 adopts diffuse reflection technology screen to more effectively reduce blue light, reduce radiation and fatigue. This technology has obtained the visual health inspection certificate of Saixi Laboratory of China Institute of Electronic Technology Standardization. Fengmi C2 cares for the eyesight health of each family member with technological innovation, and pays attention to the experience of use in various application scenarios.​​From Fengmi Laser Cinema 4K Max to Fengmi Laser TV Cinema series, Fengmi has been committed to providing consumers with surprises that are both technological and cost-effective. The newly-launched Fengmi C2 has built a super-high configuration laser TV at a price of less than 10,000 yuan, allowing more people to move the theater home and enjoy the shocking experience of the home screen brought by technology. In the future, Fengmi Technology will continue to focus on technological innovation and bring consumers better and more cost-effective products.​
Source:





峰米激光电视Cinema系列C2套装焕新上市 让家庭巨幕观影变... - 投影网


（2021年5月6日，北京讯）峰米科技全新推出峰米激光电视Cinema系列C2套装（以下简称“峰米C2”），并于今日10点在小米有品正式开启众筹。小米生态链企业峰米科技作为全球领 ...



www.touying.com


----------



## indieke2

Some reviews of this yet?


----------



## wheelee

use chrome to translate





峰米4K激光投影电视C2怎么样，参数究竟如何！使用三个月感受|我爱优惠购 - 数码之家


峰米4K激光投影电视C2怎么样，参数究竟如何！使用三个月感受，这个峰米4K激光投影电视C2确实给力的，我自己也是才购的峰米4K激光投影电视C2的哈，款式是我喜欢的，多时尚大气的，整体质感不错的，然后画质清晰流畅，用着一点儿也不卡。峰米4K激光投影电视C2更多使用评价和感 ..|数码之家




bbs.mydigit.cn


----------



## humax

Test Fengmi Formovie Cinema 2: Grégory's opinion. – – Phc's Blog – (passionhomecinema.fr) 

Looks like this is the new best buy budget ust projector. 3.479:1 contrast calibrated and FI added.


----------



## Brajesh

Such a shame on lack of 3D, otherwise it does sound like an excellent projector that squeezes the best performance out of .47 DLP. Amazing how BenQ, Optoma, others can't achieve this level of brightness, contrast and blacks with .47 DLP as Chinese manufacturers are (Xiaomi 1S, Wemax A300, this).


----------



## humax

It is the proprietary Appotronics ALPD laser module and optical block used exclusively with the Xiaomi/Fengmi/Wemax projectors that produces these results. With 3500:1 native contrast and a ALR screen, you get very good blacks for a dlp. I have already witnessed this, when viewing a demo of the Wemax A300.


----------



## DunMunro

And a review:



Test Fengmi Formovie Cinéma 2 : l’avis de Grégory. – – Le Blog de PHC –


----------



## juic-E-juice

Looks amazing! (silently waits for DMD UST with low input lag)


----------



## humax

Some videos from Gregory's channel:

Test Fengmi Cinéma 2 - YouTube 

Test Fengmi Cinéma 2 : rendu sonore musical et bruit de la ventilation. - YouTube 

BenQ V7000i versus Fengmi Cinéma 2 - YouTube


----------



## garetjaxor

humax said:


> Some videos from Gregory's channel:
> 
> Test Fengmi Cinéma 2 - YouTube
> 
> Test Fengmi Cinéma 2 : rendu sonore musical et bruit de la ventilation. - YouTube
> 
> BenQ V7000i versus Fengmi Cinéma 2 - YouTube


Wow it looks so much better than the new BenQ in that video


----------



## humax

garetjaxor said:


> Wow it looks so much better than the new BenQ in that video


I know! The ALPD module is the king of contrast right now for ust dlps. Too bad it cannot be used on other projector brands other than Xiaomi/Fengmi/Wemax.


----------



## indieke2

I asked this in another post, but this is the right one, as I have this projector.

I have it over 2 weeks now and I have an issue? 1080 P, is out of this world! Contrast, brightness, after calibration colors, is almost a big Oled. But, on most 4K HDR files, played directly on the projector in USB, there seem to be an issue. In bright scenes, you could say there is nothing wrong, although contrast is a bit less. But in darker lit scenes, where normally HDR excels, it is dull, grey, and colors are not that natural. If I use Chrome tv, 1080 P, will in any case be much better then the 4K HDR version.

As I not have other 4K panel, I went over to a friend, who has an LG HDR. Hard disc directly on tv, or with my Mediaplayer Zidoo Z9S, it has not that issue. So I can rule out wrong settings, compatibility problems of the files. With USB any way, there is nothing to change at all. With Mediaplayer , Chromecast, just have to see that Hdmi is on 2.0? Then Normally the projector should automatically handle HDR and put the right color space. When I pause the file, it says 4K, but not shows HDR (I not know if any way it would normally) . So either the projector does not recognize the HDR signal that is given, either it recognize it, but not balance into REC 2020 , like it should. Non HDR, 4K content (my media player shows that well), is PERFECT.

As all is working perfectly, despite this, I cannot ask to send it back as they not understand in China, what the issue is. After 2 weeks, I been thru all, there are not that much settings on this projector, so what could be the problem?

If hardware related, it would not work at all, and not be perfect in 1080 P. I have on software side, the last update. Maybe a settings in a hidden menu, that not switch automatically to HDR, when needed. But is big concern. Please not suggest HDMI cables, because first I used a bunch, they work elsewhere in HDR, or something I done wrong or bad files (again no problem on 4K HDR panel). In Gregory's test and another one on Facebook, it is mentioned, the projector switch perfectly between SDR and HDR, without the need to change anything at all in settings. 

I not know if allowed pics, but they not reflect the reality, so I describe the same scenes in 1080 P SDR and 4K HDR.

Spectre. The opening scenes plays rather well in both modes, and files. But the visit to the castle in Italy shows there is something not right. The vilain is in the shadow. Although the place is lit little, on the SDR version, people sitting on the table stand out and the lights behind them are vivid. Colors are natural, blacks deep. The HDR version. Everything is greyed out. Nuances are gone. The lights behind looked 40 % dimmed. Blacks are not solid. Same for the chase after. It is in the dark, the streets of Italy, loose "punch", inside the car and Bond talking to Moneypenny scenes are washed out, and have more yellow then red.

Terminator "Dark fate" SDR all in balance everywhere, strong blacks inside and the lights stand out. With HDR outside still look rather good, nothing seems wrong, some nice scenes, but a bit darker scene, like in start movie they are inside with papa and leaving, the room is full of light, and on HDR, it looks earlier in the morning and dull. When the girl of future arrives, the couple on the car is well visible, when not much lightening all around, but HDR version it are ghosts.

Some HDR files DO look fine. But when you put on there counterpart in HD, they never match the contrast. 

What some owners can help already, is to tell me, even on other similar products of this company, if when they pause the file and they see 4K, if HDR is mentioned on display.

I am very sad and not know a solution, maybe it is simple. But I ahve bought a 4K HDR projector for the best possible image and to use it, when I am again stuck to watch on SDR.


----------



## humax

I think you should try other reliable external media players like the Shield 2019 or the Amazon Fire Cube with the projector, before you reach any final conclusion.


----------



## indieke2

I tried also on Chrome tv, and the media player plays it fine on other things. Internal player of projector same problem. The tester, Gregory from France, still is sure that the problem is elsewhere then projector. He suggested, I redo my settings adapted to HDR separately. As he is not interested, in this discussion, and his page of review, is already spoiled too much, I have to find other opinions. of course I tried to change the settings. If the projector would not out put the right values, it not mean that some files cannot look ok, or like nothing wrong. But if all SDR files, looks smashing , full of life, even putting higher contrast on the projector, would not change the fact that the image, look terribly dull compared to SDR, and it looks like a best setting for a wrong output.

This said, always interesting the calibration some have achieved for HDR material and the question I been asking all around to Fengmi owners, if you pause your file, does the projector shows in the data it gets HDR, like any pannel does, or just mention 4K. In the settings of my computer, which I normally not use for this, as I not want to get involved in all these setting there, the video card soft ware mention 4K and no way to put the computer in HDR. But then I am not an expert, to see if that is right.

Sometimes you just want to play your file, and have to do nothing after your calibration is done, in my case only SDR, and enjoy!


----------



## arsenalfc89

humax said:


> It is the proprietary Appotronics ALPD laser module and optical block used exclusively with the Xiaomi/Fengmi/Wemax projectors that produces these results. With 3500:1 native contrast and a ALR screen, you get very good blacks for a dlp. I have already witnessed this, when viewing a demo of the Wemax A300.


I believe Vava uses the ALPD as well? But based on your observation how are these black levels that the ALPD laser produces compared to some of the higher end Epson and JVC?

Thanks,


----------



## humax

I believe the Epson is using an iris and the jvcs are still the reference projectors for blacks, but the former is not native 4k and the latter is 3X the price of the C2 . The best dlp blacks were the 0.95" dc4 1080p models with an iris. After those, all dlps were meh in that sector. 0.47 dmd can have, depending on brightness, as low as 500-600:1 contrast measurement, so 3.500:1 native in the Xiaomi variations is no small feat. The point is combined with an alr screen you get black movie bars that look more black than grey and a picture with almost no haze in difficult dark scenes. This is the main reason I am torn between this model and the Polaris tri-laser 0.47" dmd, which is 1500:1 or lower in contrast not having the ALPD module. Take a look at the Wemax A300 (the one in the middle), the ust contrast king up to now, in a bright environment. A normal ust without the ALPD module will look grey and hazy in the same situation.

Wemax D30 vs Wemax A300 and Fengmi 4K Cinema Pro - YouTube

As for the comparison to a native 4k projector, take a look at the following video from my fellow country man:

Xiaomi 4K 1S vs JVC DLA N5 

Japan VS China | and the winner is... - YouTube


----------



## humax

As for the Vava you mentioned, according to Gregory, it has a 1.658:1 calibrated contrast ratio, so it seems that not all ALPD module projectors are of equal performance and for some reason only the Xiaomi in-house models/variations seem to get the extra contrast boost and retain it after calibration.

Vava UST 4K test: Grégory's opinion – – Phc's Blog – (passionhomecinema.fr)


----------



## indieke2

GREGORY mentioned, that the projector hs to be calibrated totally again, to use HDR. Possible, I honestly get better result, but isn't this annoying there is then one memory? SO you have to change all the settings again for HDR content. I have no calibrate tools. And not one file is better is HDR. I also not understand, and he is very good in his job, why if that is necessary, then why does he in his review, nit mention the HDR settings needed. Would be very helpful.


----------



## arsenalfc89

humax said:


> I believe the Epson is using an iris and the jvcs are still the reference projectors for blacks, but the former is not native 4k and the latter is 3X the price of the C2 . The best dlp blacks were the 0.95" dc4 1080p models with an iris. After those, all dlps were meh in that sector. 0.47 dmd can have, depending on brightness, as low as 500-600:1 contrast measurement, so 3.500:1 native in the Xiaomi variations is no small feat. The point is combined with an alr screen you get black movie bars that look more black than grey and a picture with almost no haze in difficult dark scenes. This is the main reason I am torn between this model and the Polaris tri-laser 0.47" dmd, which is 1500:1 or lower in contrast not having the ALPD module. Take a look at the Wemax A300 (the one in the middle), the ust contrast king up to now, in a bright environment. A normal ust without the ALPD module will look grey and hazy in the same situation.
> 
> Wemax D30 vs Wemax A300 and Fengmi 4K Cinema Pro - YouTube
> 
> As for the comparison to a native 4k projector, take a look at the following video from my fellow country man:
> 
> Xiaomi 4K 1S vs JVC DLA N5
> 
> Japan VS China | and the winner is... - YouTube


I really appreciate the in depth response. Yeah these ALPD projectors are very impressive. I watched the Xiaomi vs JVC and the blacks on the JVC are really good but the Xiaomi is no slouch either and it wasn’t even calibrated. I have the VAVA and the blacks are definitely a step up from gray, more closer to black. But the Fengmi C2 caught my eye. I’m still waiting to see if VAVA comes out with a new projector soon.


----------



## indieke2

Not forget to mention. How good the C2 is for his price, I see rainbows in some scenes, with metallic, dark scenes and some lit places behind. Annoying.


----------



## Li On

hi,

My small theater room (my bedroom!) had a fire and I lost everything and need to start from zero!

This time I use Fengmi Cinema 2 (C2) with an acoustic transparent screen. Screen size is 126". Viewing distance is around 6'!

I must say, this thing rocks! It has the best real contrast ratio and black level among any digital projectors I've even seen, including big $$$ Sony and JVC models!

This time I can have my cake and eat it too! Amazing!

I'm happy now!


----------



## indieke2

Good for you. I am agreeing on you that the contrast, sharpness is out of this world. I am sensitive (I did not know) to rainbows, that is annoying for subtitles and dark scenes with lit background.

Me and some other owners do have problem with HDR. The projector does not switch like a tv to HDR mode, and depending on your source (Mediaplayer, Chrome tv,, X box, Bd player), can give problems to find the right settings (the + 30 contrast does not work with everything) ON MY chrome tv, if I select HDR for netflix, everything looks washed out, no way to correct this, but to switch to 4K SDR.

I heard that Panasonic BD owners do NOT have this problem, as it analyze the panel where the image goes to, so does a kind of tone-mapping the projector would not do. Weird is some users claim the projector does the tone - mapping, others are struggling.


----------



## Li On

hi indieke2,

Yes, you are correct that C2 internal HDR processing is very poor! I was using a GIEC G5500 UHD player with the blu-ray player internal HDR to SDR conversion. The result is better than feeding HDR direct to the projector. But the result is still lacking.

Last night I finally back to using HTPC with MadVR HDR to SDR processing and the picture is SO MUCH better it's a totally different world!

I watched most of Alien Covenant and it's as good as I can imagine! Perfect black level, perfect contrast, excellent color, great sharpness!


----------



## arsenalfc89

Li On said:


> hi,
> 
> My small theater room (my bedroom!) had a fire and I lost everything and need to start from zero!
> 
> This time I use Fengmi Cinema 2 (C2) with an acoustic transparent screen. Screen size is 126". Viewing distance is around 6'!
> 
> I must say, this thing rocks! It has the best real contrast ratio and black level among any digital projectors I've even seen, including big $$$ Sony and JVC models!
> 
> This time I can have my cake and eat it too! Amazing!
> 
> I'm happy now!
> 
> View attachment 3173362


Do you have the JVC and Sony? If so, you’re saying the black level is better than those? I’m deciding between this, Benq v7050i, and the new Vava Chroma.


----------



## humax

arsenalfc89 said:


> Do you have the JVC and Sony? If so, you’re saying the black level is better than those? I’m deciding between this, Benq v7050i, and the new Vava Chroma.


Check the video with the title Xiaomi 4K 1S vs JVC DLA N5 in the previous page. The Xiaomi has the same 3.500:1 contrast as the Fengmi C2. It will help you see the contrast difference. As for your dilemma, my personal choice would be the Vava. C2 is not rgb laser and the Benq is lacking in contrast.


----------



## indieke2

Ok, so now I know that the Projector NOT put rec 2020 to right values, thank you. This in unacceptable. I not like to work with computer any more. But my latest one, has 4K card. If I attach the computer to the projector, and use Madvr (automatic all), then woaw!!!!!! But then if you look in to the values Madvr puts out, then you see its converts to.....SDR!

You are sure that is not your case? If I want to put the video card to HDR it is grey out too. No way to put the card to HDR, as not available.


----------



## Li On

hi arsenalfc89,

I don't have JVC and Sony on hand. I have friends using highend JVC and Sony and I see those setup regularly. For absolute black level (full black), JVC and Sony win of course, by a great margin. But once there is anything on the screen, the C2 comes alive! The intra-scene contrast is as good as any JVC or Sony if not better IMO! It actually remind me those CRT projectors more than 20 years ago!


----------



## arsenalfc89

humax said:


> Check the video with the title Xiaomi 4K 1S vs JVC DLA N5 in the previous page. The Xiaomi has the same 3.500:1 contrast as the Fengmi C2. It will help you see the contrast difference. As for your dilemma, my personal choice would be the Vava. C2 is not rgb laser and the Benq is lacking in contrast.


Yeah checked it out a while back actually, just wished the Xiaomi was calibrated to get a better idea.


----------



## arsenalfc89

Li On said:


> hi arsenalfc89,
> 
> I don't have JVC and Sony on hand. I have friends using highend JVC and Sony and I see those setup regularly. For absolute black level (full black), JVC and Sony win of course, by a great margin. But once there is anything on the screen, the C2 comes alive! The intra-scene contrast is as good as any JVC or Sony if not better IMO! It actually remind me those CRT projectors more than 20 years ago!


Wow that’s really impressive actually.


----------



## indieke2

Yes , but Sony and Jvc, not generate rainbows, if you see them. I know about Jvc, it does tone mapping and HDR is perfect. I wonder, for those who claim good HDR, their source not convert it to SDR in 4K HDR signal.......


----------



## Li On

hi indieke2,

DLP rainbow is a strange thing! I don't see rainbow. I have a friend very sensitive to DLP rainbow. Last week he saw my C2 setup and saw no rainbow. The next day he bought the C2 to replace his old Sony VW500ES!


----------



## indieke2

Is only at dark scenes with lightened background and on subtitles. Not day light


----------



## DunMunro

Another C2 review:



Test Fengmi Formovie Cinéma 2 : l’avis de Grégory. – – Le Blog de PHC –


(English translation in the bottom half of the article)


----------



## olibong852

Li On said:


> hi,
> 
> My small theater room (my bedroom!) had a fire and I lost everything and need to start from zero!
> 
> This time I use Fengmi Cinema 2 (C2) with an acoustic transparent screen. Screen size is 126". Viewing distance is around 6'!
> 
> I must say, this thing rocks! It has the best real contrast ratio and black level among any digital projectors I've even seen, including big $$$ Sony and JVC models!
> 
> This time I can have my cake and eat it too! Amazing!
> 
> I'm happy now!
> 
> View attachment 3173362


Hey Li On,
Sorry I'll digress a bit on the subject. I'm actually interested to buy it as well. It seems you are also in HK, may I know where you bought it?
I cannot find it referenced on the price website.
Thanks for you help.


----------



## humax

olibong852 said:


> Hey Li On,
> Sorry I'll digress a bit on the subject. I'm actually interested to buy it as well. It seems you are also in HK, may I know where you bought it?
> I cannot find it referenced on the price website.
> Thanks for you help.


Try here:

[new fengmi c2] formovie 4k cinema laser projector 2200 ansi lumens alpd 3.0 5g wifi android 9.0 100 inch anti-light giant soft screen bluetooth 4.2 without screen version Sale - Banggood.com-arrival notice


----------



## olibong852

humax said:


> Try here:
> 
> [new fengmi c2] formovie 4k cinema laser projector 2200 ansi lumens alpd 3.0 5g wifi android 9.0 100 inch anti-light giant soft screen bluetooth 4.2 without screen version Sale - Banggood.com-arrival notice


Thanks Humax, however i already checked on Banggood. Sadly, even if they ship from HK, they do not allow to ship locally.


----------



## humax

olibong852 said:


> Thanks Humax, however i already checked on Banggood. Sadly, even if they ship from HK, they do not allow to ship locally.


Well, the only alternate sources I can think of are Aliexpress or Alibaba. You can try those.


----------



## Li On

hi *olibong852 please send me a PM to discuss! Thanks!*


----------



## Li On

So I have been using the C2 for over a month now. It's really amazing!

Screen is acoustic transparent white screen. Screen size is 126". Viewing distance is around 6'. Room is total light controlled.

Pro:

amazing NATIVE contrast! As good as any high end Sony/JVC IMO. No dynamic iris, no dynamic dimming, and no artifact (image flicker, weird color balance/color shift issue) caused by dynamic iris/dimming.
very quiet, in my air conditioning room, I couldn't hear the projector on the ceiling 5' in front of me.
MEMC (Motion Estimation, Motion Compensation) works! Usually I don't use any video processing and prefer to watch as native as possible. But C2 MEMC mode looks excellent without any serious artifact.

Con:
- very poor/useless HDR performance! C2 internal HDR tone mapping is totally useless! There is NO way to have a punchy picture with direct HDR source. User must use external HDR to SDR processing to view HDR content. I use HTPC to play HDR content.


----------



## humax

@ Li On .

Thank you for your input! Can you please post a dark scene from a film/show with black bars in it in order to see how much stray light there is in a torture scene? I believe you are not using an ALR screen, so this will be more of a challenge for the C2.


----------



## Li On

Never trust screen shot! That being said, please see these 2. The first one is Prometheus opening when Dr. Elizabeth Shaw digging a hole. The picture is a complete black except the hole, and it looks just like that. The top/bottom bars were totally invisible in actual viewing.

The other screen capture is the opening of, well you can see the movie name on the image! Again there is no difference between the black space in the image and the top/bottom bars.

The light at bottom left is my HTPC laptop.


----------



## humax

Thank you for sharing! These two photos look really good, especially the first one. They exhibit nicely the contrast of the ALPD module. They would probably look even better with an alr screen. It would be nice, if someone posted the same screenshots with a Benq ht3550, so we can see the differences in contrast.


----------



## opsol

Li On said:


> Con:
> - very poor/useless HDR performance! C2 internal HDR tone mapping is totally useless! There is NO way to have a punchy picture with direct HDR source. User must use external HDR to SDR processing to view HDR content. I use HTPC to play HDR content


I had the same issue with very dark & dull HDR (with a Fire TV 4K as source in my case). I then switch the output color format of the Fire TV 4K to YCbCr (i/o Auto) to get a solid HDR performance with the Fengmi C2 for all streaming services (Netflix, Amazon, Disney+) and Kodi as well. I posted my observation on another forum and another user confirmed this same manipulation worked for him as well.


----------



## humax

@ opsol .

Nice find, my friend! Can you also post your impressions of the C2? How do you like it so far, especially contrast-wise?


----------



## Li On

opsol said:


> I had the same issue with very dark & dull HDR (with a Fire TV 4K as source in my case). I then switch the output color format of the Fire TV 4K to YCbCr (i/o Auto) to get a solid HDR performance with the Fengmi C2 for all streaming services (Netflix, Amazon, Disney+) and Kodi as well. I posted my observation on another forum and another user confirmed this same manipulation worked for him as well.


Good for you, but not in my experience! You need to do a direct SDR and HDR comparison, with the SAME content (same movie in same resolution in SDR and HDR version). Otherwise you have no reference to compare to and you don't know what you are missing.

I've some movies in both SDR and HDR version. Using Giec G5500 UHD player, I tried outputing in RGB or YCbCr 420/422/444, 8/10/12 bit etc. No matter which output format, the results are the same. SDR version always look better than the HDR version direct to C2, no matter how I tweak the C2 settings. And G5500 internal HDR to SDR conversion sucks too.

The only solution is to use HTPC. MadVR configuration is too complicated so I just use the latest Kodi version 20. Now HDR version of the movie looks more punchy and powerful than the SDR version.


----------



## indieke2

I do agree with your findings. Tweaking the projector to get something decent out of HDR, will not get you anywhere.
I always used to like Gregory and his reviews, but he just mocked me, and almost treat me like an idiot , human error, when I asked questions about this same fact.

Your computer solution, is not what I choose this projector for. I want it simple, and not use a HTPC solution again. I also have the impression, that those who say that the HDR is fine, not know that the HDR could be altered in the chain to SDR. I tried with J river and MadVr. Hey, that looked finally good, but when I studied the output, I saw it was not HDR any more but SDR.

Same with chrome tv. You can put out in Netflix, 4K and SDR. The image will then not loose its "punch", and be 4K and very good. HDR enabled on the Chrome tv will be disastrous.

It seems that Panasonic BD users, like Gregory, have less problems as the player would do the tone mapping. All to see if this really happens and the player does not converge to SDR too. Also Gregory's settings for SDR are quiet good, although sometimes I think there is a hint too much red. First he says everything is fine in HDR, then he suggest that after all you just should put the contrast + 30, which gives a brighter image sure, but is out of balance still.

I not know if by a firmware upgrade, the projector would be able to do the tone mapping, that would be the best solution.

UPDATE
I tried the Kodi solution. First of all, it is clear, KODI DOES THE TONE mapping. There are even several to select. But it also made me realize, why I not want this solution, as I got many, unexplained issues. 

First my computer in WIndows setting NOT give the ability to put ON HDR, it is blanked out. I not know if you did so.
Second, fluidity, although a I7 , 9 th generation card, 16 G memory, movements re not shoppy , but not fluent, and sound is off. I see no setting that is wrong.

And finally, when I see in Kodi, the information about the file, I see 4K, but nowhere HDR. his could mean that either Kodi not recognize HDR or not a capable device. Or that it again, alter the HDR to SDR, righter well. It will be interesting to know if Li On, sees the HDR symbol, why playing movie.

So either, when the image is good, Kodi does a good HDR tone mapping (different ways to choose, and not effective on every movie), either it does a good job alter the signal to SDR.

It would be so much easier, if the projector would show if it outputs HDR or not, like the Zidoo.


----------



## Li On

ALL display devices do tone mapping with a HDR source. In another word, if a display supports HDR input, it means it can (should) do internal tone mapping (HDR to SDR). Some does it better (Sony, JVC etc) and some just suck (Fengmi). If the projector does it poorly, an external solution is needed, hence I'm using HTPC Kodi for the tone mapping (HDR to SDR) processing.

In facts, even for Sony/JVC highend projector, many users still use external tone mapping such as HTPC MadVR to have an even better picture than feeding HDR signal directly to the projector.

Of course, many don't understand these technical detail and will be happy with a good enough picture!


----------



## indieke2

Meaning, HDR is only causing problems most of the time. The problem of this is, that the benefit is gone then, and we better would have good old SDR in 4K, without altering the image.


----------



## Li On

HDR is a good technology. It's just that currently our home theater projector can not make use of it's high nit output. But HDR still should have great improvement on the overall picture, compare to the good old 8bit YUV format.

Check this for a brief information about HDR recording and processing:









Understanding Log-Format Recording


Once touted as a headlining feature on only the highest grade digital video/cinema cameras, such as the Sony CineAlta line, log (logarithmic) recording has become a mainstay on more affordable professional products, such as the Canon EOS-C series, and more accessible through prosumer products...




www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## shanedowley

This thread has been very interesting reading regarding the HDR performance of the C2. I’ve had mine for a few weeks and had been experiencing the same poor HDR handling. My previous UST was the Wemax A300 and it’s handling of HDR was better. But I went for the C2 as it’s much quieter than the A300, has better black levels, has a better UI and its MEMC handling is good. To use the C2 w HDR I agree you do need a good external HDR tone mapping device. I’m using the Panasonic UB9000’s HDR Optimizer to tone map 4K Blu-ray. It does an excellent job. For streamed content I’m using an Apply TV 4K combined with the HD Fury Vertex2. The Vertex2 intercepts the signal and alters the EDID data to spoof a LLDV Dolby Vision attached TV so that the AppleTV offers Dolby Vision. The Apple TV LLDV output is then correctly tone mapped for the projector.


----------



## indieke2

shanedowley said:


> This thread has been very interesting reading regarding the HDR performance of the C2. I’ve had mine for a few weeks and had been experiencing the same poor HDR handling. My previous UST was the Wemax A300 and it’s handling of HDR was better. But I went for the C2 as it’s much quieter than the A300, has better black levels, has a better UI and its MEMC handling is good. To use the C2 w HDR I agree you do need a good external HDR tone mapping device. I’m using the Panasonic UB9000’s HDR Optimizer to tone map 4K Blu-ray. It does an excellent job. For streamed content I’m using an Apply TV 4K combined with the HD Fury Vertex2. The Vertex2 intercepts the signal and alters the EDID data to spoof a LLDV Dolby Vision attached TV so that the AppleTV offers Dolby Vision. The Apple TV LLDV output is then correctly tone mapped for the projector.


It is a shame that users has to find all tricks, buy other devices to make look HDR good. 

Then there is another matter. it is not because it looks "good" that it is the same as intended. On SDR a well calibrate device, will give the the right balance on projector. As the projector has no memory, it is not easy to achieve this with altered HDR content. And indeed, all people that ARE Happy with Hdr, are the one's having a Panasonic Player that does the job well.

But the problem is that almost all 4K content has HDR, and so if you do not have a player, that does the tone mapping, you have less good image then with 1080 P.


----------



## shanedowley

Yep, it’s all a bit of a black art with HDR as it’s a set of standards lacking an end-to-end system workflow. This leaves it open to interpretation by content creators and the display manufacturers. The following is worth a read - 
High Dynamic Range (HDR): Part 1: Fundamental Concepts of Dynamic Range - HomeTheaterHifi.com


----------



## Reda Abhaj

Hi Everyone,

I allow myself to relaunch the subject on HDR for the fengmi C2.
Did you fix the HDR issue? I am in the same situation as you.
I received my C2 a few weeks ago which I use with an ALR screen from VividStorm motorized from the bottom (S PRO).

Certainly I did not expect to have the same quality as my OLED (LG), but at least a 4k image that changes from my 1080p Benq W1090st which was already not bad.
Unfortunately, the quality is not there especially when I put HDR content (there is only that between Netflix, Disney +, PrimeVideo, Blurays uhd etc.).

I'm wondering if anyone managed to do an HDR calibration? because SDR calibration is nice but the VP was bought mainly for 4K and therefore HDR.

For the moment, I use a 2017 Nvidia Shield (Is there a specific tuning to do?) And also a Denon HC AVR X2700h amplifier.
Has anyone ever requested Fengmi customer service for their old vp?

I hope this videoprojector is not a scam  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## indieke2

Gregory, the reviewer, say we are liars. That we not know to handle the projector. That even with a hard disc, HDR is not output with SDR conversion needed. But, in the discussion, he talks to increase + 30 contrast. Hmmm.


----------



## DunMunro

PHC tests the C2:



Test Fengmi Formovie Cinéma 2 : l’avis de Grégory. – – Le Blog de PHC –


----------



## indieke2

DunMunro said:


> PHC tests the C2:
> 
> 
> 
> Test Fengmi Formovie Cinéma 2 : l’avis de Grégory. – – Le Blog de PHC –


That test is not bad, but the tester, not want to admit that most have problems with rendering well HDR. Further in comments, he does admit, that you have to put contrast much higher (30 +) Most users still have a less stunning picture then in SDR. He moderates every message of users that wants to acknowledge this, or are desperate to find a solution.
I had much respect for him in the past. But too many people having that HDR problem. He calls it "human error" (aka you are an idiot), instead of trying to find the reason why these human error people do not get a stunning picture in HDR as in Sdr......


----------



## Ideal1

That Gregory guy most likely wants commissions from the C2 projector if someone visits his site and reads his review and comment section of it, so he probably doesn't want anything negative said about it. Even if it isn't good at HDR, which projectors around this budget normally are, it's still a solid projector when it comes to contrast, motion, and color.


----------



## indieke2

Ideal1 said:


> That Gregory guy most likely wants commissions from the C2 projector if someone visits his site and reads his review and comment section of it, so he probably doesn't want anything negative said about it. Even if it isn't good at HDR, which projectors around this budget normally are, it's still a solid projector when it comes to contrast, motion, and color.


Agree, on SDR it is very impressing.


----------



## Li On

I don't have Panasonic UB9000 and now I mostly play UHD rip in ISO/BDMV format so a real disc player is not much use to me.

I just tried the latest Apple TV over the weekend and found it's useless in a C2 setup. If you set Apple TV to output 4K HDR, then Apple TV outputs 4K HDR and C2 does the tone mapping, which as we all know, that's useless! If you set Apple TV to output 4K SDR, then Apple TV home menu is in 4K SDR and looks great. BUT, both YouTube and Netflix, will NOT output HDR in the first place, so that defeat the purpose! For YouTube, it seems the app itself or the server backend is doing HDR to SDR and the resulting picture is worse than Kodi internal HDR to SDR conversion. For Netflix, it seems it just plays a SDR version from the server backend. The picture looks fine but it's not a HDR source anyway!

So we are back to square one!



shanedowley said:


> This thread has been very interesting reading regarding the HDR performance of the C2. I’ve had mine for a few weeks and had been experiencing the same poor HDR handling. My previous UST was the Wemax A300 and it’s handling of HDR was better. But I went for the C2 as it’s much quieter than the A300, has better black levels, has a better UI and its MEMC handling is good. To use the C2 w HDR I agree you do need a good external HDR tone mapping device. I’m using the Panasonic UB9000’s HDR Optimizer to tone map 4K Blu-ray. It does an excellent job. For streamed content I’m using an Apply TV 4K combined with the HD Fury Vertex2. The Vertex2 intercepts the signal and alters the EDID data to spoof a LLDV Dolby Vision attached TV so that the AppleTV offers Dolby Vision. The Apple TV LLDV output is then correctly tone mapped for the projector.


----------



## indieke2

Li On said:


> I don't have Panasonic UB9000 and now I mostly play UHD rip in ISO/BDMV format so a real disc player is not much use to me.
> 
> I just tried the latest Apple TV over the weekend and found it's useless in a C2 setup. If you set Apple TV to output 4K HDR, then Apple TV outputs 4K HDR and C2 does the tone mapping, which as we all know, that's useless! If you set Apple TV to output 4K SDR, then Apple TV home menu is in 4K SDR and looks great. BUT, both YouTube and Netflix, will NOT output HDR in the first place, so that defeat the purpose! For YouTube, it seems the app itself or the server backend is doing HDR to SDR and the resulting picture is worse than Kodi internal HDR to SDR conversion. For Netflix, it seems it just plays a SDR version from the server backend. The picture looks fine but it's not a HDR source anyway!
> 
> So we are back to square one!


Exactly, same finding then yours. If you can read French, go back to the review. Some say their got a good picture :

En tâtonnant donc un peu à la recherche d’une solution à ce problème d’image trop sombre, j’ai fini par forcer la sortie du Fire TV 4K au format de couleur YCbCr (au lieu de auto). Et là miracle, tout est devenu plus clair avec une image à la hauteur de mes attentes et de ce qui est décrit dans le tests de Gregory et témoignages d’autres utilisateurs. 

He says he forced his fire stick in YCbCr, and not in auto and that then the miracle happened. That even then after returning in RGB, values were still good.


----------



## shanedowley

Li On said:


> I don't have Panasonic UB9000 and now I mostly play UHD rip in ISO/BDMV format so a real disc player is not much use to me.
> 
> I just tried the latest Apple TV over the weekend and found it's useless in a C2 setup. If you set Apple TV to output 4K HDR, then Apple TV outputs 4K HDR and C2 does the tone mapping, which as we all know, that's useless! If you set Apple TV to output 4K SDR, then Apple TV home menu is in 4K SDR and looks great. BUT, both YouTube and Netflix, will NOT output HDR in the first place, so that defeat the purpose! For YouTube, it seems the app itself or the server backend is doing HDR to SDR and the resulting picture is worse than Kodi internal HDR to SDR conversion. For Netflix, it seems it just plays a SDR version from the server backend. The picture looks fine but it's not a HDR source anyway!
> 
> So we are back to square one!


Note I wrote that I use the AppleTV in conjunction with the HD Fury Vertex2. The Vertex2 enables Dolby Vision output from the AppleTV. I don’t use the AppleTV’s HDR setting at all, rather I have it set to Dolby Vision which does a very good job of tone mapping for the projector. With LLDV, all the processing and tone mapping is done by the source not the display. This makes all the difference as the current version (5th gen) of AppleTV’s LLDV tone mapping is excellent.


----------



## indieke2

shanedowley said:


> Note I wrote that I use the AppleTV in conjunction with the HD Fury Vertex2. The Vertex2 enables Dolby Vision output from the AppleTV. I don’t use the AppleTV’s HDR setting at all, rather I have it set to Dolby Vision which does a very good job of tone mapping for the projector. With LLDV, all the processing and tone mapping is done by the source not the display. This makes all the difference as the current version (5th gen) of AppleTV’s LLDV tone mapping is excellent.


Reviewer says that the projector does the tone mapping and output HDR fine. SO that is not our experience. Same files, same source on a Samsung HDR 4K, nothing to change, everything perfect.....


----------



## Li On

It doesn't matter using HD Fury or not! HD Fury just faked Apple TV to output LLDV and then send that LLDV as normal HDR to C2. So C2 still gets a HDR signal (instead of a properly converted HDR to SDR) and does internal tone mapping. So the resulting picture still sucks!

Of course, some may think the picture already looks great! But that's not my experience.


----------



## Li On

OK, maybe I spoke too soon! From this link, it seems LLDV is some kind of HDR to SDR conversion on the source device .









Demystifying Dolby Vision for Pro AV


All Semtech Pro AV chipsets fully support Dolby's LLDV, whether for software defined video over Ethernet (SDVoE™) IP-based video distribution using BlueRiver®, or point-to-point AV extension over both copper cables and fiber using AVX.




blog.semtech.com





I will need to study more...


----------



## shanedowley

Li On said:


> OK, maybe I spoke too soon! From this link, it seems LLDV is some kind of HDR to SDR conversion on the source device .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demystifying Dolby Vision for Pro AV
> 
> 
> All Semtech Pro AV chipsets fully support Dolby's LLDV, whether for software defined video over Ethernet (SDVoE™) IP-based video distribution using BlueRiver®, or point-to-point AV extension over both copper cables and fiber using AVX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blog.semtech.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will need to study more...


Good for you! Like I said, HDR is a black art and getting it looking right and ‘as the director intended’ comes down to the specifics of your system and your knowledge of how to correctly calibrate your system. Devices like the HD Fury Vertex2 and especially the Lumagen Radiance Pro go a long way towards getting the absolute best SDR and HDR video from any given system.


----------



## indieke2

For some reading French, a better understanding for HDR settings from the author Gregory of the test.
Pédagogie de la vidéoprojection : Pourquoi mon image HDR est trop sombre ? – – Le Blog de PHC –

It is instructive, but he forgets the essential. During his original test, he took the attitude, after giving his SDR calibration, that HDR was more impressive. Well, when people complained it was no good, too dark or disappointing, all he not once mentioned was it needed an other calibration for HDR. After a while he mentioned, that the contrast had to be higher, + 30. And that was confusing too. Because people could think to start from his calibration and then get a decent picture. WRONG!

If you get out personal settings and use, let's say the standard setting, or movie, it can be much brighter then a good SDR calibration. The reviewer's SDR calibration works fine with me (same screen), but it darkens even more HDR.
This means, you have to START FROM SCRATCH.

Now that is annoying as the projector has only one memory. So if you choose one HDMI for SDR and HDR this is a problem. A way around this, is using a harddisc on the projector, use the ARC hdmi for sound, and calibrate there the HDR. Use another HDMI port for external SDR. Or use another HDMI, if your HDR is not on same external.

With Zidoo, I can change brightness and contrast as well as Hue, and then still adapt on let's say standard setting from there. Then your personal calibration is still there on personal setting. But this is not always the best, that really depends on the player.


----------



## DunMunro

PHC tests the C2:



Test Fengmi Formovie Cinéma 2 : l’avis de Grégory. – – Le Blog de PHC –


(English at the bottom 1/2 of the article)


----------



## indieke2

DunMunro said:


> PHC tests the C2:
> 
> 
> 
> Test Fengmi Formovie Cinéma 2 : l’avis de Grégory. – – Le Blog de PHC –
> 
> 
> (English at the bottom 1/2 of the article)


Been said before. There are a lot of discussions about it. The author now even propose FREE CALIBRATION at his home for people living in France. He is not a bad guy, but I think he just should have mentioned from the start that a whole new calibration was necessary, to have a decent HDR image.


----------



## rzdh

I am debating this projector, but have a decent amount of natural light in my apartment. How do you think it would fare?


----------



## humax

Fengmi C2 ( Formovie Cinema 2 ) & Formovie ALR Screen 100" - YouTube 

I have already posted the above video in your thread and I am reposting it now. It will work decently with daylight, but your room is a projector killer and will need roll down blinds, no question about it.


----------



## indieke2

Ok to read very important. We discussed the HDR problems. That you can be difficult to get something decent, compared to SDR.

Now just get more contrast on HDR files, not work that good for me, prefer always the SDR version.

But, I found something out. And that we have to think about. As I am now not in my home - country for a long time, I have all my content ripped, which is legal here. On 50 HDR files, a few ARE perfect. And this without altering anything. You can put everything to neutral,choose also a predefined setting like movie, and there magic will happen, the projector goes black and turns in a HDR mode. And believe me it is splendid. Incredible to see this on a projector. Brightness, contrast it is so good.

My player is a simple Zidoo. latest software. Everything is configured for HDR. Any HDR will output the 10 bits and rec 2020, on any file and it shows in the description, before you play the file.

HDR is not simple, it has been discussed. But I would invite you to find/buy some of these files. I had a real fantastic image with the movie "follow me". My projector went black screen, seemed to hesitate a bit, also during the first images of the movie, but then all was perfect. Nothing altered. No colors, not more contrast all on normal values. It shows then a HDR image you are used to see on a good HDR television. So different then on a file, where the projector not balance to HDR. 

So, it CAN balance, but then there is nothing to alter, nothing to do! But why on very little files? I not believe it has to do with the rips. I not have a UHD player here now. Some others that work is the documentary about the space - station, narrated by Tom Cruise, The good, the bad , the ugly. And for the rest..... I have to search.

Why is this? Why so little, where the projector turns? There are many kinds of encoding of HDR. Probably, it is configurated to a very limited kind. Alter HDR files where the HDR has to be altered, on the player or on the projector, not come close to when the projector balance in HDR. You can get decent picture this way, but if you see the image, not altered of the selection above, it is another world.


----------



## lattiboy

Hi all, I’m thinking about ordering the C2 for $1800 off AliExpress. Is it true there is only one user picture mode? That seems like a big pain, but I’m willing to deal with it if the picture quality is as good as I have seen. Also, this is variable size correct? I have 120 inch screen and I have some of these projectors are fixed to 100 inches


----------



## Brajesh

All the Xiaomi/Wemax/Fengmi variants I believe only have a single custom/user picture mode. If you choose cinema, standard or another preset, and customize it, it becomes the one & only user mode.


----------



## humax

Formovie C2 vs 4k Pro, Budget laser projector comparison - YouTube 

Fengmi Formovie C2 vs Fengmi 4k Pro.


----------



## indieke2

So what do you folks do now the projector rarely puts itself in HDR. I am very sad. The quality is outstanding, but if it not recognize the HDR signal it is such a letdown as most 4K material is in HDR.

I wonder if someone having the Panasonic UHD BD player, if that completely solves the problem, as maybe the meta data is easier recognized then on other hardware.


----------



## raul1977

indieke2 said:


> So what do you folks do now the projector rarely puts itself in HDR. I am very sad. The quality is outstanding, but if it not recognize the HDR signal it is such a letdown as most 4K material is in HDR.
> 
> I wonder if someone having the Panasonic UHD BD player, if that completely solves the problem, as maybe the meta data is easier recognized then on other hardware.


Terramaster + Plex in nvidia shield working properly but for example Amazon Prime in Nvidia shield is almost black


----------



## mas2k

indieke2 said:


> So what do you folks do now the projector rarely puts itself in HDR. I am very sad. The quality is outstanding, but if it not recognize the HDR signal it is such a letdown as most 4K material is in HDR.
> 
> I wonder if someone having the Panasonic UHD BD player, if that completely solves the problem, as maybe the meta data is easier recognized then on other hardware.


no Problem with an Apple TV 4K and 4K 60hz SDR Format Chosen & dynamic Refresh Rate/ HDR Switched off 
i use a Panasonic BlurayPlayer UB424 with fix SDR Output as well 
Excellent!!! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## raul1977

mas2k said:


> no Problem with an Apple TV 4K and 4K 60hz SDR Format Chosen & dynamic Refresh Rate/ HDR Switched off
> i use a Panasonic BlurayPlayer UB424 with fix SDR Output as well
> Excellent!!!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Then with apple tv 4k you can watch, for example, amazon Prime, perfectly? I thought Nvidia Shield was an excellent option, but....it seems not the best


----------



## mas2k

yes, every Streaming App as for example Netflix, Prime, Disney+ works perfectly 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## raul1977

Thanks! I will write Noel


----------



## slogoden_javieri

Hello,

are you also unable to turn the projector off using CEC by turning off an Apple TV? I tried HDMI1,2,3 without success.
Turning the Apple TV on will turn the projector on, but turning it off will put the projector in some sort of sleep mode where it is not projecting but the fans are still turning, and then turning the Apple TV back on will very quickly project its content without the boot setup.

Please let me know if CEC “turning off” doesn’t work for you.


----------



## mas2k

slogoden_javieri said:


> Hello,
> 
> are you also unable to turn the projector off using CEC by turning off an Apple TV? I tried HDMI1,2,3 without success.
> Turning the Apple TV on will turn the projector on, but turning it off will put the projector in some sort of sleep mode where it is not projecting but the fans are still turning, and then turning the Apple TV back on will very quickly project its content without the boot setup.
> 
> Please let me know if CEC “turning off” doesn’t work for you.


Same problem here unfortunately 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## raul1977

mas2k said:


> no Problem with an Apple TV 4K and 4K 60hz SDR Format Chosen & dynamic Refresh Rate/ HDR Switched off
> i use a Panasonic BlurayPlayer UB424 with fix SDR Output as well
> Excellent!!!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I was almost decided to buy appletv 4k to solve problems with HDR but as I bought nvidia shield + projector + screen....my wife is not very happy with this new purchase and I was wondering about any positive experience with amazon firestick 4k? It is cheaper and would be great if it did the job. Thanks


----------



## indieke2

mas2k said:


> no Problem with an Apple TV 4K and 4K 60hz SDR Format Chosen & dynamic Refresh Rate/ HDR Switched off
> i use a Panasonic BlurayPlayer UB424 with fix SDR Output as well
> Excellent!!!


Yes with Chrome tv if HDR is off, netflix is excellent too. But I have a very important question about your panasonic UB424. I read on a French forum, that indeed then HDR is excellent, and I am willing to believe that. BUT, they also stated this only works well on Physical BD discs, not on rips, like Mkv's. i cannot only use discs, I am in Thailand, and can hardly find them, so I have to use rips, most of the time. So if you state that rips are handled the same way as the discs, I think buying one , is the only solution. But on the french forum they stated many times it was not handled well, please be so kind to enlighten me.


----------



## JackB

Does anyone know if this HDR problem exists with the other ALDP UST projectors? Like the Xaomi.


----------



## humax

JackB said:


> Does anyone know if this HDR problem exists with the other ALDP UST projectors? Like the Xiaomi.


If you are talking about the new Xiaomi model, I am sure it went through some testing by Dolby themselves in order to get officially certified for DV, so as to display this reference HDR format properly. This one seems your best bet right now for trouble-free HDR reproduction. Plus, most ALPDs are basically Xiaomi's clones.


----------



## mas2k

indieke2 said:


> Yes with Chrome tv if HDR is off, netflix is excellent too. But I have a very important question about your panasonic UB424. I read on a French forum, that indeed then HDR is excellent, and I am willing to believe that. BUT, they also stated this only works well on Physical BD discs, not on rips, like Mkv's. i cannot only use discs, I am in Thailand, and can hardly find them, so I have to use rips, most of the time. So if you state that rips are handled the same way as the discs, I think buying one , is the only solution. But on the french forum they stated many times it was not handled well, please be so kind to enlighten me.


I have tested a mkv 4K hdr Movie on my UB424 and it worked both ways;
with the Player set to SDR Output and 
set to HDR Output, even HDR Conversion Options are possible (same as with Discs)
but the Player seems to have Problems with several mkv Files depending on the Video/Sound formats included in the Container 
i Hope this enlightens you 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackB

humax said:


> If you are talking about the new Xiaomi model, I am sure it went through some testing by Dolby themselves in order to get officially certified for DV, so as to display this reference HDR format properly. This one seems your best bet right now for trouble-free HDR reproduction. Plus, most ALPDs are basically Xiaomi's clones.


No, I’m talking about the recent, maybe year old projectors that did 4K and HDR. The previous models. Did they have the same problem with HDR?


----------



## humax

JackB said:


> No, I’m talking about the recent, maybe year old projectors that did 4K and HDR. The previous models. Did they have the same problem with HDR?


Which model are you interested in? Gregory has not mentioned anything about the previous Xiaomis, but then he has also not mentioned anything about the C2 too, so only an actual owner can tell you for sure. What I can tell you is that HDR may look different in color and brightness among USTs.


----------



## indieke2

mas2k said:


> I have tested a mkv 4K hdr Movie on my UB424 and it worked both ways;
> with the Player set to SDR Output and
> set to HDR Output, even HDR Conversion Options are possible (same as with Discs)
> but the Player seems to have Problems with several mkv Files depending on the Video/Sound formats included in the Container
> i Hope this enlightens you
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks for pointing this out. If there is no sound on many MKV's it is a problem of course, as in Thailand, no physical discs to find. Is it some particular sounds, Like HD DTS, or just random? I think to recall it not reads ISO, so what on BD structure, M2TS files, same?


----------



## humax

FORMOVIE FENGMI C2 - 2200 Ansi - 4K - YouTube

FORMOVIE FENGMI C2 - 2200 Ansi - 4K.

You will need auto-translate.


----------



## JackB

humax said:


> FORMOVIE FENGMI C2 - 2200 Ansi - 4K - YouTube
> 
> FORMOVIE FENGMI C2 - 2200 Ansi - 4K.
> 
> You will need auto-translate.


Nevermind.


----------



## indieke2

I am giving up. But here in Asia, very difficult to sell the projector. Always a new kid in town. HDR is worthless, we have to accept this, and now there are others managing this much better. Of course I am sure that with a software update for HDR (luminosity is as good as projectors that go in HDR mode) it just be the simple solution for customers who have bought this only a few months ago. But better let people buy already new stuff. If Fengmi can find a solution for this, I amp sure, but willing to do so, the new model has to be sold.


----------



## humax

indieke2 said:


> I am giving up. But here in Asia, very difficult to sell the projector. Always a new kid in town. HDR is worthless, we have to accept this, and now there are others managing this much better. Of course I am sure that with a software update for HDR (luminosity is as good as projectors that go in HDR mode) it just be the simple solution for customers who have bought this only a few months ago. But better let people buy already new stuff. If Fengmi can find a solution for this, I amp sure, but willing to do so, the new model has to be sold.



If you cannot sell it, then your only solution in order to get proper HDR from this projector is to use one of the HD Fury products.


----------



## thatvalis

shanedowley said:


> Good for you! Like I said, HDR is a black art and getting it looking right and ‘as the director intended’ comes down to the specifics of your system and your knowledge of how to correctly calibrate your system. Devices like the HD Fury Vertex2 and especially the Lumagen Radiance Pro go a long way towards getting the absolute best SDR and HDR video from any given system.


Hi Shanedowly 

After reading a bunch on avsforum and other sites, and specifically your posts here, I bought a Vrrooom from HDFury to go with my setup:

Fengmi C2
JBL Bar 9.1
Nvidia Shield
HDFury Vrroom (should be same as Vertex 2 according to HDFury, but some additional ports)

So I am very curious if you could share the settings you use on the Vertex 2?
I also wonder what source format would yield the best results?
Would it be better to play files without HDR metadata, or does that not matter anymore with the Vertex2/Vrroom?
Or is it actually preferred to have as "high quality" HDR as possible since the Vertex2/Vrroom can help the Shield/ATV get the tone mapping right?


----------



## Li On

Last night I had a surprise on my screen! There was a bright white stuck pixel almost right at the center of the image! It won't go away no matter what! I had the projector around 6 months and burnt around 2000 hours I think. Maybe I need to consider my next projector!

I tried to watch a movie but the bright white pixel at image center was too annoying to ignore! I gave up and watch some scenery video clips. After a while, it seems I couldn't see the stuck pixel. But the scenery video was mostly very bright so it was hard to tell. When the clips finished and show a black screen, the white pixel was gone!!!

I didn't think that's possible! From many online message, once there was DLP stuck pixel, it's no going back! But the stuck pixel is gone!

I hope it won't show up again tonight!


----------



## indieke2

Li On said:


> Last night I had a surprise on my screen! There was a bright white stuck pixel almost right at the center of the image! It won't go away no matter what! I had the projector around 6 months and burnt around 2000 hours I think. Maybe I need to consider my next projector!
> 
> I tried to watch a movie but the bright white pixel at image center was too annoying to ignore! I gave up and watch some scenery video clips. After a while, it seems I couldn't see the stuck pixel. But the scenery video was mostly very bright so it was hard to tell. When the clips finished and show a black screen, the white pixel was gone!!!
> 
> I didn't think that's possible! From many online message, once there was DLP stuck pixel, it's no going back! But the stuck pixel is gone!
> 
> I hope it won't show up again tonight!


Good to hear. Can I ask why you kept the projector? It seems that you got the same issues then many. If not with a good external media player, HDR is very problematic. Internal player suc*s also.

Crane, who posts here, and is nobody else then the Gregory who does the French reviews, keeps on being ignorant of the problem with the Fengmi C2. Yes HDR works if having a Panasonic BD player, that does tone-mapping rather well. No it will not balance into HDR, like a TV does. And where "Crane admit the Xiaomi C2 , nothing has to be touched. I can try all changements for HDR, brightness , contrast, either the brightness is gone, either picture is grey-ish.

But again when questions asked about HDR, he keeps on calling people that noticed the HDR problems "idiots" :

Quel problème ? Celui faussement véhiculé par deux zozos qui ne comprennent rien du tout au fonctionnement d’une image HDR en projection et qui ont d’abord prétendu que le C2 n’était pas compatible HDR ?

Translation : What problem. False accusations of 2 "idiots" , who not understand anything about how HDR is functioning in projection, and have made false statements that the C2 would not be compatible HDR.

Nice fellow. He gets a piece of the cake from every projector with his link in "Bang good". Has no respect, and delete messages of users that prove his wrong.


----------



## Li On

I use a HTPC (actually a gaming notebook) with the projector. I tried MadVR but it was too complicated to tuned to match most content! Then I just use the latest Kodi (beta version 20) for everything. Kodi's default HDR tone mapping works (IMO) most of the time. For a few titles needed some minor tone mapping adjustment, Kodi will remember the tone mapping adjustment per title.

This is a trouble free setup for me.

As I said in another thread, I actually tried Xiamoi C2 in my setup (Xiamoi C2 on the floor and my Fengmi C2 on the ceiling) for a while. The Xiamoi C2 gave a slightly better picture (using the same HTPC, so Xiamoi C2 HDR/DV support is not my concern). But Xiamoi C2 is much bigger and heavier. If I were to use it, I need to redesign the projector ceiling mount. And I have no (serious) complain with my Fengmi C2.


----------



## mas2k

Li On said:


> I use a HTPC (actually a gaming notebook) with the projector. I tried MadVR but it was too complicated to tuned to match most content! Then I just use the latest Kodi (beta version 20) for everything. Kodi's default HDR tone mapping works (IMO) most of the time. For a few titles needed some minor tone mapping adjustment, Kodi will remember the tone mapping adjustment per title.
> 
> This is a trouble free setup for me.
> 
> As I said in another thread, I actually tried Xiamoi C2 in my setup (Xiamoi C2 on the floor and my Fengmi C2 on the ceiling) for a while. The Xiamoi C2 gave a slightly better picture (using the same HTPC, so Xiamoi C2 HDR/DV support is not my concern). But Xiamoi C2 is much bigger and heavier. If I were to use it, I need to redesign the projector ceiling mount. And I have no (serious) complain with my Fengmi C2.


I will keep my Fengmi C2 for the same reason 
So if I get it right Kodi converts HDR content to SDR?
like my Apple TV 4K does?


----------



## JackB

Li On said:


> I use a HTPC (actually a gaming notebook) with the projector. I tried MadVR but it was too complicated to tuned to match most content! Then I just use the latest Kodi (beta version 20) for everything. Kodi's default HDR tone mapping works (IMO) most of the time. For a few titles needed some minor tone mapping adjustment, Kodi will remember the tone mapping adjustment per title.
> 
> This is a trouble free setup for me.
> 
> As I said in another thread, I actually tried Xiamoi C2 in my setup (Xiamoi C2 on the floor and my Fengmi C2 on the ceiling) for a while. The Xiamoi C2 gave a slightly better picture (using the same HTPC, so Xiamoi C2 HDR/DV support is not my concern). But Xiamoi C2 is much bigger and heavier. If I were to use it, I need to redesign the projector ceiling mount. And I have no (serious) complain with my Fengmi C2.


Does Kodi process streaming apps like Netflix, Prime, Disney+,etc., so the tone mapping works for them?


----------



## c64tone

mas2k said:


> I will keep my Fengmi C2 for the same reason
> So if I get it right Kodi converts HDR content to SDR?
> like my Apple TV 4K does?


If you use a PC (or Xbox), you can set Kodi to tonemap HDR->SDR just fine! Unfortunetly my Shield won't (can't set tonemapping for Kodi on Android). Shield also detects HDR capability from the projector so no matter what you do, it will try and attempt to send HDR 

I have an EDID emulator box arriving in next day or two to try and force the HDR off. Hopefully works!

In the meantime, I have Kodi (19.x) installed on my Xbox Series X, and use that to play 4K HDR stuff with HDR->SDR tonemapping.


----------



## c64tone

JackB said:


> Does Kodi process streaming apps like Netflix, Prime, Disney+,etc., so the tone mapping works for them?


Kodi isn't really great for attempting 'proper' streaming sites like Netflix. You'd typically run Kodi alongside these apps on your machine/box.


----------



## dane10

Anyone know how this projector handles 4k 24p content? Does it do a 3:2 pulldown or can it natively clock to some multiple of 24Hz?
Dan


----------



## c64tone

dane10 said:


> Anyone know how this projector handles 4k 24p content? Does it do a 3:2 pulldown or can it natively clock to some multiple of 24Hz?
> Dan


Stuck at 60, so it'll be a 3:2 pulldown. It was a big concern for me on buying this projector as I'm pretty sensitive to frame judders, but it handles 23.97 stuff really well.


----------



## dane10

That's good to hear, so it sounds like you don't notice judder even though it's doing a 3:2 pulldown? Any idea if it's doing any tricks to accomplish this, interpolation or something else?
thanks,
Dan


----------



## indieke2

mas2k said:


> I will keep my Fengmi C2 for the same reason
> So if I get it right Kodi converts HDR content to SDR?
> like my Apple TV 4K does?


I can understand that. The price is an issue also. But to be honest, even if my pocket is less filled, HDR is so much more pleasant to use then with the fengmi. The DV of the Xiaomi, once you got it, you cannot live without it any more. I am much more happier with the XIaomi, much more vibrant.


----------



## Li On

Well, to be honest, when I was testing Xiaomi C2 in my setup, I tried direct Apple TV (latest version) and latest Zidoo player using direct DV/HDR/LLDV etc to Xiaomi C2. I still much prefer using HTPC (Kido) to do tone mapping then output normal SDR to the projector. Direct HDR/DV to projector is always a hit & miss (even thought already much better than the unwatchable Fengmi C2).

If I were to use Xiaomi C2, using HTPC for tone mapping is still the only option IMO.


----------



## rjyap

Li On said:


> Well, to be honest, when I was testing Xiaomi C2 in my setup, I tried direct Apple TV (latest version) and latest Zidoo player using direct DV/HDR/LLDV etc to Xiaomi C2. I still much prefer using HTPC (Kido) to do tone mapping then output normal SDR to the projector. Direct HDR/DV to projector is always a hit & miss (even thought already much better than the unwatchable Fengmi C2).
> 
> If I were to use Xiaomi C2, using HTPC for tone mapping is still the only option IMO.


Same experience here using Fengmi T1. Using HTPC tone mapping (with MadVR) and output in SDR mode give the best picture quality without constantly tweaking the settings for different source. I also turn off Dynamic Contrast which actually try to raise the highlight for very dark scene which may cause weird blue color patches on highlights and screw up the gradient. HDR tone mapping is very unpredictable depends on the brightness of each scene.


----------



## Mallimacijm

Does the C2 comes with Android and all languages?


----------



## mas2k

Mallimacijm said:


> Does the C2 comes with Android and all languages?


Fengmi C2 comes with FengOs (based on Android 9) and Chinese or English Language Selection


----------



## dafun

Hello,

I'm new here, having a C2 since october (before that I had a Xiaomi 1S). The Fengmi support just wrote to another owner that a Fengmi OS 2.0.x update will be released by mid-march for our projector. This update is already being released on the T1 (see there), but I couldn't find useful information about HDR fix or anything else.


----------



## mas2k

dafun said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new here, having a C2 since october (before that I had a Xiaomi 1S). The Fengmi support just wrote to another owner that a Fengmi OS 2.0.x update will be released by mid-march for our projector. This update is already being released on the T1 (see there), but I couldn't find useful information about HDR fix or anything else.


Hi, are you sure they also prepare an update for the Fengmi C2 ? (as it is based on a different chipset ...)


----------



## dafun

That's what a Fengmi C2 owner says. He received this information from the Fengmi Support via email.

Source (french) :








«Fengmi Formovie Cinéma 2 UST - Page 18» - 30116082 - sur le forum «Projecteurs UHD 4K» - 1485 - du site Homecinema-fr.com


Merci dafunky, à propos du HDR, une maj de FengOS 2.0 va arriver mi mars (y compris pour le C2 d'après Fengmi) senser régler certains soucis dont le H




www.homecinema-fr.com


----------



## DunMunro

The latest review from PHC:



https://www.passionhomecinema.fr/blog/index.php/14/03/2022/test-fengmi-formovie-cinema-2-lavis-de-gregory/


----------



## dafun

This review was written last august, there was a minor update today (price change and affiliate link update), now the article seems to have been written today.


----------



## gen_x

Hi everyone. This unit may work for me in a ceiling setup. Anyone have the distance from projector to screen height ? How many inches between the two?


----------



## herry2022

Just now upgraded my c2 to fengos v2, HDR brightness is improved!


----------



## nas19

herry2022 said:


> Just now upgraded my c2 to fengos v2, HDR brightness is improved!


That's actually great news! Did you get the stable update or some kind of beta?


----------



## mas2k

nas19 said:


> That's actually great news! Did you get the stable update or some kind of beta?


I got it, too …
its a stable update no beta 
FengOS 2.0.0.2534
cool !


----------



## herry2022

i am not a beta testers, just normal update.


----------



## mas2k

herry2022 said:


> Just now upgraded my c2 to fengos v2, HDR brightness is improved!


i took a quick look but could not see any HDR PQ improvements so far …


----------



## pianotator

Same here, updated and can't see any improvement in tone mapping, banding in office mode etc. I think major improvements will be see in T1 and we will must live with C2 workarounds...


----------



## dafun

My feedback about this update. I use this projector with a HTPC and a Shield "Tube" 2019. Prior to this device I had a Xiaomi 1S.

Since I updated, every two switches from one device to the other OR from one video mode to another (ie. 24p -> 60p), the projector loses the HDMI signal "forever" : even if I try switch from one source to the other, the projector will display "No signal". I have to shut it off then on to get it back to normal.

Apart from this, I couln't see any improvement on HDR management. When I activate the HDR in windows the image get too dark and this can't be compensated with image settings. When using the Nvidia Shield I never know wether the HDR is active or not, probably not. As far as I know on the shield the only way to force HDR is to set the REC2020 gamut, wich leads to washed colors, so no way.

Dear manufacturer, I'd like to rollback to the previous version.


----------



## Geronimo11

Good evening, HDMI to my pc a real hassle to have the image displayed. plug in, unplug several times, turn off, turn on the devices several times, it's an obstacle course, not LOL. no more sound problem that cuts on streaming platforms (Netflix, premium video) between two episodes of a series on my Google chromecast with Google TV. I have 3 good 3-meter HDMI cables all certified ultra hight speed and c are the same issues. I have already contacted Formovie support several times at ([email protected]), they are investigating but still no solution. This has been going on for over a month. to do the same to move things forward. cordially 😉


----------



## Geronimo11

Hi allô, response of support formovie for m'y problèmes "
For your sound problem, you need global menu support. At present, we do not have a global menu, and the global menu has undergone major changesand may have to wait for subsequent versions to support it.
Regarding the problem of your HDMI signal source, it is impossible to judge what the problem is at present. It may be related to the wire or the peripheral device and the signal source. It is recommended that you restart the computer and try the laser TV.
Please let me know if there are any follow-up questions!

Best regards,
Alison
----------------
[email protected]
www.formovie.com
Cinema in Your Home "
😤


----------



## Li On

So I finally got the Google Chromecast (latest version). Set output to 4K SDR.

Everything is perfect! YouTube 4K, Netflix etc. I'm happy.


----------



## herry2022

New firmware 2.0.0.2542 come out.


----------



## dafun

I installed the latest Fengos 2.0 firmware (I guess it is the one you mention @herry2022 ) last sunday, unfortunately the projector still lose the HDMI signal as soon as I change the HDMI source or when the display signal change (ie a change from 60p to 24p). I sent an email to the Fengmi support, asking for a firmware rollback procedure.


----------



## Geronimo11

the same for me with HDMI 1 or 2 or 3, I also lose the sound on Netflix or primevidéo between two episodes or when changing series. in the state it becomes unbearable. I wrote to Formovie again this morning. their engineers don't seem very well trained.


----------



## dafun

I'm relieved to learn that I'm not alone, and I'm sorry for you in the same time.
The Fengmi support answered my email this morning, here is an extract :

The two specific device product names connected to your C2 machine are NVIDIA Shield 4K (2019) and a computer (system is Windows 10), right?
Have you tried changing other HDMI cables into the jacks?
Also please provide me the SN code on the bottom of your machine.


----------



## Geronimo11

hoping that he finally finds a solution, I am on chromecast with Google TV and my pc has the Windows 11 pro system and they have not yet replied to this morning's email. )


----------



## Geronimo11

I will come back to report back, have a nice day


----------



## Geronimo11

I got my answer and it's not good news. FENGMI for me is the last time. keep up the good work.
Sorry to give you a bad experience! 

The problem that your playback video has only picture and no sound may be related to the playback platform. If you're using a Google Chromecast, you'll need to turn on the sound settings above it. 

Regarding the HDMI connection problem, it is related to your PC computer. It is recommended that you connect with other devices. Also, our new version of T1 has been launched, you can see if it helps your problem.

Thank you for your support!

Best regards,
Alison


----------



## dafun

Can the other users share their feedbacks about the 2.0.x updates? Nobody else have the "no HDMI signal" problem since the update?


----------



## hifikidiconiri

Hi guys,
I got same problem, and being French and member of french forum website, many of us meet same HDMI issue.
At this stage, it seems our issue is related to EDID troubles.
I just started my investigation on the EDID issue. Let's collaborate with each other, and we would potentially find a permanent solution.
PS: I just now realized I'm chatting with french guys....


----------



## pianotator

Same issue with HDMI handshake when changing source here.


----------



## Geronimo11

a little feedback to report that this morning, I received an email from Formovie support (Glad to receive your letter! After the system update, some users have also encountered HDMI connection and HDR problems like yours, and the R&D department is currently working on solving them. Thank you for your support! Best looks, Alison) who will finally take into account our problems of HDMI and HDR by wishing that they succeed.let's maintain the presion.the more we will be solicited and the more likely we will have to make it heard. Kind regards


----------



## raul1977

Geronimo11 said:


> a little feedback to report that this morning, I received an email from Formovie support (Glad to receive your letter! After the system update, some users have also encountered HDMI connection and HDR problems like yours, and the R&D department is currently working on solving them. Thank you for your support! Best looks, Alison) who will finally take into account our problems of HDMI and HDR by wishing that they succeed.let's maintain the presion.the more we will be solicited and the more likely we will have to make it heard. Kind regards


Hi all! Have you got their email please? Im very tired of all problems. I could never watch 4k in nvidia shield perfectly because it was too dark, now update and more problems....just increible. It is my last fengmi projector. Not serious, after almost 10 months they still trying to find a solution to basic problems, such as listen and watch perfectly! Guys these is not a 10$ gadget


----------



## Geronimo11

raul1977 said:


> Hi all! Have you got their email please? Im very tired of all problems. I could never watch 4k in nvidia shield perfectly because it was too dark, now update and more problems....just increible. It is my last fengmi projector. Not serious, after almost 10 months they still trying to find a solution to basic problems, such as listen and watch perfectly! Guys these is not a 10$ gadget


with pleasure, [email protected]


----------



## raul1977

Geronimo11 said:


> a little feedback to report that this morning, I received an email from Formovie support (Glad to receive your letter! After the system update, some users have also encountered HDMI connection and HDR problems like yours, and the R&D department is currently working on solving them. Thank you for your support! Best looks, Alison) who will finally take into account our problems of HDMI and HDR by wishing that they succeed.let'sntainprepresion.thee we will be solicited and the more likely we will have to make it heard. Kind regards


Hi all! Have you got their email please? Im very tired of all problems. I could never watch 4k in nvidia shield perfectly because it was too dark, now update and more problems....just increible. It is my last fengmi projector. Not serious, after almost 10 months they still trying to find a solution to basic problems, such as listen and watch perfectly! Guys these is not a 10$


Geronimo11 said:


> with pleasure, [email protected]


Thanks!


----------



## Geronimo11

hello everyone, today i sent a new message "hello Alison, I hope the sound problem with the HDR is also solved because in the state I cannot use it. Feng OS in the current state is really not good. we are counting on you to solve any problems, cordially. would it be possible to switch to Android TV rather than FengOs? and also to add a color management system. the CMS is very important to adjust the colorimetry as well as possible, especially since much cheaper projectors have it on the market"
Alison's response "
Sorry, system change conversion is currently not supported between different models. 

I will feedback your questions and suggestions to the product manager, and the next system version will be gradually improved according to user needs. 

Thank you for your support!

Best regards,
Alison

Do not hesitate to contact her😉


----------



## Geronimo11

Hello everyone, I don't have good news for us, these are the latest messages.

"hello Alison do you have any news regarding the resolution of our problems? Cordially"

- Hi Jerome,
Sorry, there is no better way at present. 

It is suggested that you can try to use the machine with other connection methods first. Our technicians are detecting and addressing this and related issues.

Thank you for your support!

Best regards.
Alison"


"hello, you can give us the solutions of your technician to solve the problems? The community awaits answers."

Hi Jerome,

Sorry, there is currently no better solution. 

This problem will have to wait until the next version update to see if it can be resolved. 

At present, the R&D personnel are stepping up processing! 

Thank you for your support!

Best regards.
Alison


----------



## hifikidiconiri

Hi, Could you forwatd me gain thé support email address


----------



## Geronimo11

[email protected] 😉


----------



## DunMunro

An updated C2 review:








Test Fengmi Formovie Cinéma 2 : l'avis de Grégory. - Mondoprojos.fr


Test Fengmi Formovie Cinéma 2 : l'avis de Grégory.




www.mondoprojos.fr




(English on the 2nd half of the article)


----------



## Li On

I helped a friend install a Fengmi T1 last week. I tested the T1 in a few setups first to see how it compare to my good old Fengmi C2. The T1 looks very nice. With it's RGB laser, the Red does look much richer and with deeper saturation. But direct HDR/DV input still looks very poor (already on latest firmware). IMO it's not worth the double cost of my little C2!

Now I use Apple TV on my C2. Set Apple TV to 4K SDR output. Infuse Pro app plays any HDR/DV file with flying color! The Apple TV has THE best tone mapping processing IMO. My C2 still has the best picture compare to anything I saw!


----------



## JackB

Li On said:


> I helped a friend install a Fengmi T1 last week. I tested the T1 in a few setups first to see how it compare to my good old Fengmi C2. The T1 looks very nice. With it's RGB laser, the Red does look much richer and with deeper saturation. But direct HDR/DV input still looks very poor (already on latest firmware). IMO it's not worth the double cost of my little C2!
> 
> Now I use Apple TV on my C2. Set Apple TV to 4K SDR output. Infuse Pro app plays any HDR/DV file with flying color! The Apple TV has THE best tone mapping processing IMO. My C2 still has the best picture compare to anything I saw!


Li on, can you explain how the process works with Infuse Pro? Is it for playback of your own video files? I have not read about ATV doing tone mapping where you have control of the mapping like you do with the Optimizer in the UB820, for instance.


----------



## Li On

Yes, Infuse plays my own files (ISO, UHD BDMV, mkv etc) from my NAS. Apple TV outputs at 4K SDR. Infuse plays all my video files, including HDR and DV, in perfect 4K SDR output to my Fengmi C2.

Of course all online streaming video, YouTube, Netflix, Disney+, Prime Video, Apple TV+ etc all work perfectly at 4K SDR output.

There is NO control/adjustment on ATV tone mapping processing. And there is no need to (well, maybe in some rare condition a little adjustment will be nice). Overall it just works and looks way way better than other solutions I tried (various UHD player, many media player boxes, MadVR PC etc).


----------



## indieke2

Li On said:


> Yes, Infuse plays my own files (ISO, UHD BDMV, mkv etc) from my NAS. Apple TV outputs at 4K SDR. Infuse plays all my video files, including HDR and DV, in perfect 4K SDR output to my Fengmi C2.
> 
> Of course all online streaming video, YouTube, Netflix, Disney+, Prime Video, Apple TV+ etc all work perfectly at 4K SDR output.
> 
> There is NO control/adjustment on ATV tone mapping processing. And there is no need to (well, maybe in some rare condition a little adjustment will be nice). Overall it just works and looks way way better than other solutions I tried (various UHD player, many media player boxes, MadVR PC etc).


Happy to find a solution, and yes, if you can put out in SDR, most things can look better then in HDR/DV.
Even on the Xiaomi C2, that balance well to dolby vision, the contrast intra image, is better in SDR on the fengmi C2.

The thing is, that the Fengmi C2, could have an update that you not always have to use SDR output, and make HDR look good too. The problem is denied by Gregory, and call people who reported this problem "fools" (zo-zo's)

I dumped the Fengmi C2, the Xiaomi C2, can give stellar result in Dolby Vision though, but not always.


----------



## Brajesh

The only shortcoming with Apple TV 4K is lack of ATMOS & DTS:X for local content.


----------



## Li On

Yes, ATV audio output is a bit lacking. It's OK for my small 7.1 setup in a small bedroom!

I tested Xiaomi C2 and Fengmi T1 with direct HDR/DV input. My Fengmi C2 with ATV SDR looks way way better, seriously! I'm sure Xiaomi C2 and Fengmi T1 with ATV SDR will look even better.

We just need to accept Xiaomi and Fengmi projectors don't work with direct HDR/DV input. It's the price we pay for 1/3 price (and with a better picture) compare to other big brand models.


----------



## shuche.peng

Good new for the shield TV users. Just sign up the eBeta program and upgrade to the latest build, you will be amazed how shield tv with C2!!!!!


----------



## Li On

Can you play Disney+ at 4K HDR/DV when Shield at 4K SDR output? Last time I checked it won't do that.


----------



## Geronimo11

Li On said:


> Can you play Disney+ at 4K HDR/DV when Shield at 4K SDR output? Last time I checked it won't do that.


on Disney+ you have to have HDR enabled for 4k to work, otherwise no 4k for me with gcctv


----------



## shuche.peng

Li On said:


> Can you play Disney+ at 4K HDR/DV when Shield at 4K SDR output? Last time I checked it won't do that.


I don't have Disney+ to test. But did you use the latest eBeta build. They add the option to disable HDR and only do SDR output just like apple TV. It works great with emby when playing HDR movies. The color is bright with SDR output


----------



## indieke2

Li On said:


> Yes, ATV audio output is a bit lacking. It's OK for my small 7.1 setup in a small bedroom!
> 
> I tested Xiaomi C2 and Fengmi T1 with direct HDR/DV input. My Fengmi C2 with ATV SDR looks way way better, seriously! I'm sure Xiaomi C2 and Fengmi T1 with ATV SDR will look even better.
> 
> We just need to accept Xiaomi and Fengmi projectors don't work with direct HDR/DV input. It's the price we pay for 1/3 price (and with a better picture) compare to other big brand models.


I have stellar DV, and HDR is bit of hit and miss. I do understand your point, SDR has better what we called "intra contrast". Brighter, with keeping the good blacks and contrast. BUT..... With my Fengmi C2, HDR was almost impossible on most sources, and it had not DV. Now I have DV files, with my zidoo player that look absolutely fabulous (DUNQUERKE, Top Gun, Star Trek movies) that look better then SDR, more refined (I can only compare with 1080 BD's ) My Zidoo, if put in SDR conversion, not look good at all.But I not know what you mean by ATV SDR, and with what you optain that.

On the Fengmi C 2, using Netflix on Chrome tv, impossible to use HDR, put it in SDR, was fine. But I think now the DV is better, on the XIaomi C2. This one keeps good blacks, if you put the contrast and brightness higher, when on the Fengmi C2 this was washed out.

I do agree that for projectors, it would be more simple and better to have 4K SDR, and not NEED for anything HDR.
Still, I do get fantastic results on some UHD BD, and much less on others, where indeed it seems there is much less "light" on the display.


----------



## Eyad

Recently got the Fengmi c2 4k. I almost end up regretting buying this projector. Did not know that I could not play HDR without a third part player like Shield. It can only process pictures in SDR, thou its still beautiful and amazing. Please let me know if someone already found a solution or workaround so we can also enjoy HDR without having to use other gadgets. Thanks!


----------



## Eyad

shanedowley said:


> Note I wrote that I use the AppleTV in conjunction with the HD Fury Vertex2. The Vertex2 enables Dolby Vision output from the AppleTV. I don’t use the AppleTV’s HDR setting at all, rather I have it set to Dolby Vision which does a very good job of tone mapping for the projector. With LLDV, all the processing and tone mapping is done by the source not the display. This makes all the difference as the current version (5th gen) of AppleTV’s LLDV tone mapping is excellent.


Did u use it on the fengmi c2 projector?


----------



## Eyad

indieke2 said:


> I have stellar DV, and HDR is bit of hit and miss. I do understand your point, SDR has better what we called "intra contrast". Brighter, with keeping the good blacks and contrast. BUT..... With my Fengmi C2, HDR was almost impossible on most sources, and it had not DV. Now I have DV files, with my zidoo player that look absolutely fabulous (DUNQUERKE, Top Gun, Star Trek movies) that look better then SDR, more refined (I can only compare with 1080 BD's ) My Zidoo, if put in SDR conversion, not look good at all.But I not know what you mean by ATV SDR, and with what you optain that.
> 
> On the Fengmi C 2, using Netflix on Chrome tv, impossible to use HDR, put it in SDR, was fine. But I think now the DV is better, on the XIaomi C2. This one keeps good blacks, if you put the contrast and brightness higher, when on the Fengmi C2 this was washed out.
> 
> I do agree that for projectors, it would be more simple and better to have 4K SDR, and not NEED for anything HDR.
> Still, I do get fantastic results on some UHD BD, and much less on others, where indeed it seems there is much less "light" on the display.


Just to clarify, can the fengmi c2 4k project DV? HOW?


----------



## mas2k

Eyad said:


> Just to clarify, can the fengmi c2 4k project DV? HOW?


No. HDR only, but absolutely not recommended.
This Projector should be run in SDR Mode!
In SDR Mode you get a brilliant picture


----------



## Eyad

mas2k said:


> No. HDR only, but absolutely not recommended.
> This Projector should be run in SDR Mode!
> In SDR Mode you get a brilliant picture


Thank you, I should have taken xiaomi c2 instead. Big regrets on my part.


----------



## hifikidiconiri

Hi,
I'm still stuck with "No video signal" detected issue, and especially in using my PC as source.
Do you have any tips to avoid this ? I' m considering buying a HDMI splitter, I read on forums that it could help.
This issue is very very ennoying, and it's very disapointing that Fengmi is not looking for a permanent solution!
I will put pressure on them by posting video showing the problem and this in several languages.
On French forum passionhomecinema, Gregory stated that the issue would come from SHIELD TV, but I don't buy it.


----------



## Eyad

hifikidiconiri said:


> Hi,
> I'm still stuck with "No video signal" detected issue, and especially in using my PC as source.
> Do you have any tips to avoid this ? I' m considering buying a HDMI splitter, I read on forums that it could help.
> This issue is very very ennoying, and it's very disapointing that Fengmi is not looking for a permanent solution!
> I will put pressure on them by posting video showing the problem and this in several languages.
> On French forum passionhomecinema, Gregory stated that the issue would come from SHIELD TV, but I don't buy it.


Turn off CEC. Set fengmi to HDMI 1.4 connect shield to HDMI 2. If your using sound bar?


----------



## hifikidiconiri

Hi Eyad,
Thanks for the tips, I'll try them immediately.Will keep you posted

regards


----------



## MRJAZZZ

How difficult is it to change the C2 menu to English? Also I see some C2's being sold in China as being advertised as " English " version. Are they any different than the standard C2, that requires the buyer to change the menu to English, once received?
Thanks


----------



## mas2k

MRJAZZZ said:


> How difficult is it to change the C2 menu to English? Also I see some C2's being sold in China as being advertised as " English " version. Are they any different than the standard C2, that requires the buyer to change the menu to English, once received?
> Thanks


hey, there is no „english version“ of the Fengmi C2 only the Chinese Version where you can change the Language in the SW Settings.
Its quite easy to Switch to english.
Google is your Friend


----------



## dafun

Today I emailed Fengmi again about the HDMI bug, they just answered : 



> At present, C2 has a beta version to solve the HDMI connection problem. Please provide me your SN and bluetooth MAC address. I will update the beta for you.


More to come. I'm impatient as I was getting crazy with this bug. I almost thrown the projector through the window last week.


----------



## mas2k

Received Beta Version OTA today
current version is 2.1.2.2611


----------



## dafun

I have been testing this since saturday. The '"no signal" problem is solved, but a new one appeared, when switching from PC to Shield, there is no sound anymore coming from the projector's sound system.
It is necessary to reboot the projector for the sound to come back.


----------



## mas2k

dafun said:


> I have been testing this since saturday. The '"no signal" problem is solved, but a new one appeared, when switching from PC to Shield, there is no sound anymore coming from the projector's sound system.
> It is necessary to reboot the projector for the sound to come back.


HDMI Handshake is much faster now 

Found another „bug“ as well;
Mode „Movie“ is very cold now 
no big difference between picture Mode cold and warm as well too much blue in it 
have to Switch to custom mode 
i use an avr so no Problem on my side


----------



## dafun

What is AVR?
On my side the HDMI handshake is not faster than before. 

Before FengOs 2.x, the handshake took 2s and worked flawlessly.
With the buggy firmware the handshake took 2s then either the image came OK, either the "no signal" message appeared forever after these 2s.
Since the fix, the handshake takes 2s, then usually when it is a fresh boot the Shield image appears immediatly, in other cases after 2s a new animation appears (an orange HDMI plug drawing) and the image finally comes after about 4s.

Please note that the new HDMI animation comes instead of the previous "No signal message". This "second step" will appear when switching to any HDMI input ONLY if one of my PC is plugged on any HDMI input.


----------



## mas2k

AV Receiver 

ok it took up to 5 seconds with my Setup 
now its immediately connected (1s max)


----------



## francesco giuffrida

Ciao, ti scrivo dall'Italia e uso tradotto quindi perdonami gli errori. Sono proprietario di questo proiettore da circa 3 settimane e ho anche il problema dell'hdmi dove l'audio esterno collegato con hdmi2 non si avvia facilmente. con il nuovo aggiornamento hai risolto? perché sono ancora bloccato a 2.0.0.2542?
il problema con l'HDR è serio. Uso il fire stick amazon 4k e i programmi su prime in ultra hd 4K sono spettacolari da rimanere incantati mentre i 4k hdr sono troppo scuri e alzare il contrasto mi sembra stupido. come hai superato il problema? Chromecast 4k è meglio di Amazon Firestick? mi consigliate altro? dobbiamo aspettare un aggiornamento?
gentilmente dammi una mano, come te dopo aver speso più di 2000€ tra proiettore e telo non vorrei avere questi bug


----------



## dafun

Ciao,

Per il problema HDMI devi scrivere a [email protected] chiedendo l'aggiornamento beta e specificando il tuo S/N oltre all'indirizzo MAC del bluetooth (Settings-About-Network Settings )

Per l'HDR, considera che questo proiettore non è in grado di gestire l'HDR. Lo uso in 4K SDR ed è molto buono. Sfortunatamente alcuni giocatori non possono eseguire 4K SDR, passano a 1080p.

Attualmente anche i proiettori da 5000€ non gestiscono bene l'HDR. Il C2 lo gestisce molto male, come tutti gli attuali proiettori <3000€.


----------



## francesco giuffrida

[CITAZIONE="dafun, posta: 61974880, membro: 9612662"]
Ciao,

Per il problema HDMI devi scrivere a [email protected] chiedendo l'aggiornamento beta e specificando il tuo S/N oltre all'indirizzo MAC del bluetooth (Settings-About-Network Settings )

Per l'HDR, si consideri che questo proiettore non è in grado di gestire l'HDR. Lo uso in 4K SDR ed è molto buono. due giocatori non possono eseguire 4K SDR, passare a 1080p.

Attualmente anche i proiettori da 5000€ non gestiscono bene l'HDR. Il C2 lo gestisce molto maschio, come tutti gli attuali proiettori <3000€.
[/CITAZIONE]
grazie per il supporto, ma con chromecast o apple tv va meglio? especially how do you set the 4k sdr with the amazon fire stick?


----------



## dafun

Uso uno SHIELD 2019 e gestisce bene la 4K SDR per kodi/netflix. Amazon Prime passa automaticamente a 1080p. Per me è soddisfacente per l'uso quotidiano, uso l'HTPC in 4K SDR e funziona anche molto bene.
Per altri dispositivi, disney+, ocs, etc. non posso dirtelo.

EN : I use a SHIELD which is fine with 4K SDR using kodi/netflix. Amazon Prime scale down to 1080p. Overall it is satisfying for a daily use. I also use my HTPC which is OK in 4k SDR. I use Madvr tone mapping and play games in SDR.


----------



## francesco giuffrida

[CITAZIONE="dafun, post: 61974996, membro: 9612662"]
Uso uno SHIELD 2019 e gestisce bene la 4K SDR per kodi/netflix. Amazon Prime passa automaticamente a 1080p. Per me è soddisfacente per l'uso quotidiano, uso l'HTPC in 4K SDR e funziona anche molto bene.
Per altri dispositivi, disney+, ocs, etc. non posso dirtelo.

IT : Uso uno SHIELD che va bene con 4K SDR usando kodi/netflix. Amazon Prime scala fino a 1080p. Nel complesso è soddisfacente per un uso quotidiano. Uso anche il mio HTPC che è OK in 4k SDR. Uso la mappatura dei toni Madvr e gioco in SDR.
[/CITAZIONE]
scusa l'ignoranza lo shield fa lo stesso lavoro dell'amazon fire stick o di quello xiaomi, o del chromcast o dell'apple tv? o mi sbaglio? per avere il giusto rapporto tra qualità e prezzo, quale mi consigliate? per scrivere all'assistenza dove posso trovare il S/N? cosa significa "Uso la mappatura dei toni Madvr"?


----------



## dafun

Il miglior rapporto qualità-prezzo è lo stick amazon in vendita. Ma non so se va bene con 4K SDR.

Per il numero di serie (S/N) guarda nei parametri, alla fine lo troverai, è scritto in grande.


----------



## francesco giuffrida

salve, dopo aver letto tutte e 9 le pagine, mi sono reso conto che per ottimizzare la visione bisogna abbandonare l'HDR e usare il 4k SRD. Chi decodifica meglio per il segnale il 4k SRD, Apple TV, shield TV o Chromecast, il fire stick 4k di Amazon non funziona tutti i video HDR si vedono scuri e devo mettere HDMI a 1.4. forse il fire stick 4k pro


----------



## DerPascha

Hi, where u get the new Software for the c2. My is on 2.0.0.2542


----------



## francesco giuffrida

DerPascha said:


> Ciao, dove ottieni il nuovo software per il c2. Il mio è il 2.0.0.2542
> [/CITAZIONE]
> il faut écrire au service client [email protected]


----------



## DerPascha

Thanks, i Hope they answer me


----------



## Djams13

shanedowley said:


> Note I wrote that I use the AppleTV in conjunction with the HD Fury Vertex2. The Vertex2 enables Dolby Vision output from the AppleTV. I don’t use the AppleTV’s HDR setting at all, rather I have it set to Dolby Vision which does a very good job of tone mapping for the projector. With LLDV, all the processing and tone mapping is done by the source not the display. This makes all the difference as the current version (5th gen) of AppleTV’s LLDV tone mapping is excellent.


Hi,

Could you share your HD fury Vertex2 settings please ?


----------



## manuhard

If you would have the choice between the Fengmi formovie C2 and the Xiaomi Cinema 2, which one would you buy ?


----------



## francesco giuffrida

Salut j'ai acheté récemment ce splendida projecteur formovie cinema 2, et au travers d'un fire stick 4k pro la vision est excellente en SDR, le drame ce sont les chaînes numériques terrestris où évidemment la qualité vidéo du décodeur à 30€ sur un écran 100 pouces ça rend péniblement . Par quoi ti consigliamo di sostituire il decodificatore I-CAN T860 ? Non sono interessato alla qualità del video .... senza registrazione, senza sat solo per migliorare la visione


----------



## BingoJet

Hello.
I've got this Projector for 2month now and I'm quite happy with it.
I've bought the EU Stock Fengmi Formovie Cinema 2 C2 4k Laser TV on "nothingbutlabel" website.
I've notice that a lot of people are talking about firmware that are way above mine which seems to be stuck on 1.4.3.2211.
When I go in the settings it saying that I've got the latest Firmware.

I'm not really bothered but curious on how to get the last firmware.
I'm asking cause the Keystone Correction doesn't seem to do anything and I don't see any option to turn-off any auto-Correction that could overwritte the manual settings.

Any ideas ?
thanks in advance


----------



## Li On

Well, Last night I replaced my 1.5 years old C2 with another brand new C2.

My C2 started to show stuck (bright) pixel around 6 months ago. First it was 1 bright pixel, then a second pixel appear and finally there are 3 bright pixels!!!

In the 18 months of usage, I think I clocked around 5k to 6k hours on it.

Besides the 3 bright pixels, everything is fine. But 3 bright pixels are too annoyance to enjoy the picture!

So I have no choice but to buy the C2 again! I'd considered other models such as T1 or AWOL 3500. But those are much expensive and the major problem is others are much bigger and heavier so I need to change my ceiling mount too.

Simply swap the C2 is a much simpler job, and cheaper.

So the swap went without issue. And the new C2 focus uniformity seems much better than my old unit. Now the picture's "depth" looks even better. Brightness-wise I think the different is not much, maybe around 10-15% compare to the old C2.

Anyway I'm happy again and hope stuck pixel won't return!


----------



## Totriet

BingoJet said:


> Hello.
> I've got this Projector for 2month now and I'm quite happy with it.
> I've bought the EU Stock Fengmi Formovie Cinema 2 C2 4k Laser TV on "nothingbutlabel" website.
> I've notice that a lot of people are talking about firmware that are way above mine which seems to be stuck on 1.4.3.2211.
> When I go in the settings it saying that I've got the latest Firmware.
> 
> I'm not really bothered but curious on how to get the last firmware.
> I'm asking cause the Keystone Correction doesn't seem to do anything and I don't see any option to turn-off any auto-Correction that could overwritte the manual settings.
> 
> Any ideas ?
> thanks in advance


Hi, on my side to have the latest update I directly asked Nothingbutlabel who sent me the file to flash.

And I can really use the keystone correction


----------



## MarviGito

Li On said:


> Well, Last night I replaced my 1.5 years old C2 with another brand new C2.
> 
> My C2 started to show stuck (bright) pixel around 6 months ago. First it was 1 bright pixel, then a second pixel appear and finally there are 3 bright pixels!!!
> 
> In the 18 months of usage, I think I clocked around 5k to 6k hours on it.
> 
> Besides the 3 bright pixels, everything is fine. But 3 bright pixels are too annoyance to enjoy the picture!
> 
> So I have no choice but to buy the C2 again! I'd considered other models such as T1 or AWOL 3500. But those are much expensive and the major problem is others are much bigger and heavier so I need to change my ceiling mount too.
> 
> Simply swap the C2 is a much simpler job, and cheaper.
> 
> So the swap went without issue. And the new C2 focus uniformity seems much better than my old unit. Now the picture's "depth" looks even better. Brightness-wise I think the different is not much, maybe around 10-15% compare to the old C2.
> 
> Anyway I'm happy again and hope stuck pixel won't return!
> 
> View attachment 3372980
> 
> View attachment 3372979


do you still have the your old C2?


----------



## Li On

I gave the old C2 to a friend. He uses it on a wall and loves the big picture!  He is thinking getting a real screen but with better setup the 3 stuck pixels will be more distracting!


----------



## FLATT

hello guys, sorry for my english (google translated)
Nvidia shield 4k 60 hz hdr 10 ready settings hdr works perfectly


----------



## kevlar.lau

Hey everyone, I just bough a C2, using with AppleTV 4K(HDMI 1) and Sonos Beam via ARC(HDMI 3). For some reason, I tried all setting on for sound on AppleTV and C2. The C2 still does not output sound to my Sonos Beam. Has anyone tried this combo? Thanks. Same issue with dark dull HDR but I’m ok with SDR at the moment.


----------



## vercety

Hi all, I am thinking of getting the C2. Question, are the issues with HDMI dongles (like chromecast) still present? Is the audio still disconnecting until reboot when changing source and/or when a new episode, or has it been fixed already? Many thanks!


----------



## francesco giuffrida

FLATT said:


> ciao ragazzi, scusate il mio inglese (google translate)
> Nvidia shield 4k 60 hz hdr 10 impostazioni pronte hdr funziona perfettamente
> [/CITAZIONE]
> 
> 
> Bene, utilizzi il bouclier Nvidia con hdr e non hai la visione nel noir? con netflix, prime?


----------



## blankdeleter

FLATT said:


> hello guys, sorry for my english (google translated)
> Nvidia shield 4k 60 hz hdr 10 ready settings hdr works perfectly


Hi, can you kindly elaborate on what is the best settings for the Nvidia Shield 2019 ?
Ideally if someone had the patience to make a video or attach some screenshots for newbie like me it would be awesome!

Update: Je viens de realiser qu'apparement tu es aussi du pays des raleurs comme moi  donc si jamais tu peux me repondre directement en français si cela t'es plus facile.
En gros je galère pas mal pour trouver le bon reglage (et visiblement je ne suis pas le seul) pour le HDR avec mon/ma nvidia shield 2019 et mon c2 (je ne parle meme pas de la PS5 qui une fois le modeHDR activée assombrie l'image et rend le tout extremement terne meme)
Du coup si jamais quelqu'un a un guide le plus detaillé possible de maniere a ne pas s'emmeler les pinceaux cela serait tres sympathique.

Merci d'avance!


----------

